# (Hintergrund)Bilder nicht kopieren !



## BloodyBox (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe Community =P 

also erstmal hallo an alle xD . Ich bin neu hier und hoffe ich hab mein Thema richtig gepostet ansonsten sry ^^

Also ich habe ein problem bei meiner Website ! .... ich habe ein Design in Photoshop erstellt, anschließend gesliced und die gespeicherte html datei in Dreamweaver bearbeitet.

Nun habe ich die entstandenen (Slice)Bilder mit diesem code *"<td colspan=10 background="mein.gif" height="52" width="611"*>&nbsp;</td>" in den Hintergrund eingefügt, damit man sie mit "*Rechtsklick* + *Kopieren*" nicht "klaune" =D kann. .. Das *Problem* ist jetzt noch: Man kann immer noch "*rechtsklick* + anschließend *Hintergrundgrafik anzeigen*" klicken. Ich habe auf anderen Websites geschaut und da wird dieses "hintergrundgrafik anzeigen" immer grau dargestellt, also so dass man es nich anklicken kann.

*Wie bekomme ich das hin ?*

bitte um Antwort ....... mfg BloodyBox


----------



## Maik (14. Januar 2008)

Hi,

selbst wenn der Menüpunkt "Hintergrundgrafiken anzeigen" deaktiviert ist, gibt es noch genügend andere Wege, um an die Grafik heranzukommen.


----------



## BloodyBox (14. Januar 2008)

ja dass vielleicht schon, aber nicht jeder der auf die site kommt macht sich dann solche umwege =) (denk ich mal )


----------



## Maik (14. Januar 2008)

Wer an den Hintergrundbild-Schnippseln interessiert ist, schaut einfach in den Browser-Cache, oder lässt sich beispielsweise mit einer FF-Erweiterung ganz bequem die Grafikinformationen der Seite ausgeben, und das alles ohne irgend einen Umweg.


----------



## BloodyBox (14. Januar 2008)

diese möglichkeiten kennt nur nicht jeder =) ...... und ich möchte nur nicht dass jeder dem die site gefällt, die Bilder kopiert und mit dem quellcode diese als seine eigene Seite ausgeben kann, da er ja nichtsmehr ( außer den text) verändern muss ... .... außerdem wollt ich ja nich dadrüber diskutieren sondern nur eine antwort wissen =) also wenn du eine weißt wie es geht dann bitte posten


----------



## Maik (14. Januar 2008)

BloodyBox hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe auf anderen Websites geschaut und da wird dieses "hintergrundgrafik anzeigen" immer grau dargestellt, also so dass man es nich anklicken kann.


Kann es sein, dass diese Seiten überhaupt kein Hintergrundbild verwenden, bzw. du in einen Seitenbereich geklickt hast, der kein Hintergrundbild enthält? Das würde erklären, weshalb der Menüpunkt nicht wählbar ist.


----------



## BloodyBox (14. Januar 2008)

hmhm okay dass kann natürlich sein  ..... ich hatte nur gedacht ich bekomme es so hin da ja nach den photoshop slices + index.html alles nur Bilder waren die ich ganz normal im browser kopieren konnte .............. kennst du dann vielleicht eine andere möglichkeit die photoshop slices z.B als Design (in Dreamweaver) oder irgentwie so , so abzuspeichern, dass ich an mein ziel komme, aber trotzdem noch text darüber schreiben kann ?

Aber dann wär ich schonweider bei Photoshop und dreamweaver das gehört hier gar nicht rein =P


----------



## Maik (14. Januar 2008)

Es gibt keinen Kopierschutz für die Hintergrundbilder.


----------



## crazymischl (15. Januar 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt keinen Kopierschutz für die Hintergrundbilder.


Das gibt es tatsächlich mit sicherheit nicht!

Wenn es spezielle Bilder (Fotografien usw.) sind, und man "sicher" gehen will, sollte man denke ich auf Flash umsteigen, ich weiß nicht aber da kannste auf jedenfall nicht rechtsklicken und  





			
				Maik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schaut einfach in den Browser-Cache


  es gibt auch die Option eben den Cache auszustellen 
	
	
	



```
<meta http-equiv="Cache-Control" content="no-cache"/>
```
 (das kommt in den head-TAG) 
Darauf wollte ich nur mal hinweisen 
aber das hier wird BloodyBox denke ich mal weiterhelfen:
(ich denke das ist sowas in der art was du suchst) :


```
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body background="background.jpg">
<script language="JavaScript">;
<!-- 
function click(evt) { 
if (navigator.appName.indexOf("Microsoft") != -1){ 
if (event.button==2) { 
alert('Rechtsklick ist deaktiviert'); 
return false 
}; 
}; 
if (navigator.appName.indexOf("Netscape") != -1) { 
if ( evt.which == 3 ) { 
alert('Rechtsklick ist deaktiviert'); 
return false 
}; 
}; 
}; 
if (navigator.appName.indexOf("Netscape") != -1) { 
document.captureEvents( Event.MOUSEDOWN ) 
}; 
document.onmousedown = click; 
// --> 
</script>
</body>
</html>
```

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter !
Man kann zwar das Hintergrundbild noch anzeigen lassen, jedoch nicht mehr speichern!


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2008)

Hi.


crazymischl hat gesagt.:


> Man kann zwar das Hintergrundbild noch anzeigen lassen, jedoch nicht mehr speichern!


Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen:




Was nach dem Klick auf "Hintergrundgrafik anzeigen" folgt und möglich ist, kannst du dir ja denken.


----------



## crazymischl (16. Januar 2008)

crazymischl hat gesagt.:


> Man kann zwar das Hintergrundbild noch anzeigen lassen, jedoch nicht mehr speichern!





Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen:
> Anhang anzeigen 36600
> 
> Was nach dem Klick auf "Hintergrundgrafik anzeigen" folgt und möglich ist, kannst du dir ja denken.



[besserwisser an]
Ähm hallo ? JA man kann Hintergrund Grafik anzeigen-hab ich ja gesagt!
Aber mann kann dann NICHT weitermachen mit "grafik speichern unter" !

Also ich mach rechtsklick-grafik anzeigen-aber dann gehts nicht weiter>> man kann sie NICHT speichern so ist es jedenfalls bei mir (FF 2.0.0.11) !
[besserwisser lässt sich auch besserem belehren     ]
[/besserwisser aus]



Edit: 
Ok Maik wie du im unteren Post Bewiesen hast: bei dem einen gehts, beim anderen (bei mir: winXP Prof. und FF 2.0.0.11) nicht 
zeigt mal wieder wie schwierig es ist allen Betriebssystemen und Browsern es recht zu machen 
Naja also ich denke man kann das mal einbauen, damit ein teil der user schon einmal die finger weg lassen, um aber "sicher" zu gehen hilft da nur ein besseres script oder Flash  genauer weiß ich jetzt auch bescheid


----------



## Maik (16. Januar 2008)

Dann schau dir mal diese Abfolge an:





(FF 2.0.0.11 / WinXP Prof.)


----------



## Maik (16. Januar 2008)

crazymischl hat gesagt.:


> es gibt auch die Option eben den Cache auszustellen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese META-Angabe stellt nicht das Speichern im Browser-Cache ab, sondern weist den Browser an, die Seite von der Originaladresse, und nicht aus dem Cache zu laden.


----------



## crazymischl (16. Januar 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Diese META-Angabe stellt nicht das Speichern im Browser-Cache ab, sondern weist den Browser an, die Seite von der Originaladresse, und nicht aus dem Cache zu laden.



OK wieder was gelernt


----------

